# FastCap Fastbreak



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review. It's the little things like this that helps us make decisions.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I use one, it is perfect when you just want to break the corner. You do both corners at once and it gives a more even edge over the distance than with just running sandpaper along the edge.

It does not put a radius on the corner, just breaks the sharp corner.

Steve.


----------

